# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Aankomen!!

## simone

hallo,

ik ben nu voor maximaal 4 weken opgenomen om aan te komen.
ik vindt het erg moeilijk.
ik ben bang dat het nu te hard gaat in één keer ik mag per dag een kwartiertje wandelen en verder niks.
ik krijg 1,5 liter sondevoeding en daarnaast nog eten.
ik vindt het zo moeilijk mijn BMI is nu 16.
ik vindt het moeilijk want ik ben lichter geweest en kreeg dan geen sondevoeding en deed gewoon alles ik weet wel dat het beter is heb er ook zelf mee ingestemd maar ik ben bang dat ik meer dan een kilo per week aan ga komen.
wat me niet goed lijkt.
maar hier zeggen ze alles is meegenomen.

----------


## Agnes574

Doorzetten en moed houden Simone!!

Ik heb momenteel een BMI van 27 (de andere kant dus; overgewicht met de daarbijhorende klachten en stress)... en das de eerste keer in mijn leven.

Waar je opgenomen bent weten ze écht wel wat goed voor je is meid!!
Sterkte!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## simone

dank je...........ja ik moet me er aan overgeven en vertrouwen, maar ik ben bang dat ik er geen grip meer op heb..............wat ik natuurlijk al niet had maar toch zo voelde het wel.
jij ook sterktexxx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik begrijp je lieverd .... dat je 'grip' wilt hebben op de situatie en dat nu uit handen geven is moeilijk, maar het lukt je wel meid!!!

Nogmaals héél véél sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## simone

> Ik begrijp je lieverd .... dat je 'grip' wilt hebben op de situatie en dat nu uit handen geven is moeilijk, maar het lukt je wel meid!!!
> 
> Nogmaals héél véél sterkte!!
> Xx Ag


ja ik moet het maar gaan ervaren wat er gebeur en wat het doet met mijn lijf en gewicht.
ik moet maandag weer op de weegschaaal..............!!!!
en tot die tijd.........ik denk dat ik geen keus heb dus gewoon maar doen.
dank voor je lieve steun,

xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Geen dank lieverd,

Dit is een moeilijke tijd en nu kun je alle steun gebruiken !!!

Jij moet aankomen en ik probeer af te vallen ... allebei niet gemakkelijk  :Wink: ...
Ach, voor mij ist wél véél gemakkelijker; ik moet gewoon minder eten en me aan een dieet houden .. en ik ben blij nu ik de pondjes er af zie vliegen !!

Jouw situatie is een héél pak moeilijker en ingewikkelder ... zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk!! Maar ik ben trots op jou ; je verzet je niet tegen de situatie en probeert het gewoon te ervaren en dat is énorm moedig van je!!

Laat je maandag na de weegschaal 's weten hoe het gaat en hoe jij je erbij voelt?? 

Sterkte meid!!
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## CaseRichten

Zorg dat je voeding in orde is. eet koolhydraat rijk voedsel zoals:
aardappelen
bananen
pasta's
rijst
mischien is krachttraining wat? zo kun je spieren opbouwen en daardoor word je zwaarder. kijk ook eens http://www.spierenkweken.com

----------

